# New Healthcare Bill



## kasuch (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi All,

Any thoughts regarding new healthcare regulations? How it will affect coding field (Anything: demand for coders, salaries, etc)? 


Thanks,

Kate Suchanek, CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 22, 2010)

kasuch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any thoughts regarding new healthcare regulations? How it will affect coding field (Anything: demand for coders, salaries, etc)?
> 
> ...



I hate to admit this but I really haven't been following this as closely as I should have been, I'd love to hear some feedback as well.

Then maybe I can play "catch up".


----------



## codedog (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder also. Seems like there is no really good  solution for it or either sides. scary though


----------



## deyoung (Mar 22, 2010)

The bill has changed so much since the beginning that I am not sure what we are and aren't getting. I am concerned about how it will affect everyone in general. 

I don't think it will affect coders jobs negatively. If anything, I think we'll be even more needed because of the increase of people being insured (more people may be going to the doctors because they have to have health insurance by 2014).


----------



## deyoung (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a link for more info on what's going on: 

http://www.medscape.com/resource/healthcare-reform


----------



## kmhall (Mar 23, 2010)

I too am interested in the effects to coders, patients, providers, etc...  Maybe someone can explain it in plain English.  Sometimes issues that involve the goverment get so filtered that it makes no sense to common people like me.  Thanks' so much!


----------



## losborn (Mar 23, 2010)

*It won't change nothin'*

With more people insured, more patients will be seen and their bills will have to be filed.  If anything, coders and billers will get a boost from this.

Lin CPC


----------



## whaleheadking (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, with more people insured there will be more claims to code, but I'm looking at this more from a compliance perspective.  With the expansion of Medicare/Medicaid fraud recovery efforts, there will a higher demand for qualified and experienced coders.  While all the insurance rules and regulations are important, being able to translate procedures into code that is accurately reflected by the medical record will be an evn more valuable skill in the legal/financial arena.  

A coder will be able to get the bills paid but, more importantly, a coder will ensure those payments are justified and not returnable on audit.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 24, 2010)

whaleheadking said:


> Yes, with more people insured there will be more claims to code, but I'm looking at this more from a compliance perspective.



This is excellent advice.  Don't forget, this new plan will take several years to implement, however, with there being the opportunity for a larger Medicare and Medicaid population, now is the time to start paying additional attention to regulatory guidance.  

I've said this before, but _whaleheadking_ is correct:  compliance experience is going to be in high demand, and as this field becomes more complicated through the sheer volume of insured patients, coding positions are going to require that we have advanced knowledge in all aspects of the revenue cycle.  Simply knowing how to append a modifier will not be enough, and entry level positions are going to be difficult to maintain and hard to find.  Knowledge is power, so we should all take advantage of all the AAPC has to offer, and make sure that we can be in a good position to continue to add value to our job responsibilities.  

I've not read all 2000+ pages of the bill, but many healthcare publications have recently posted some great articles that have outlined the quick and dirty of it all.  Make sure you get your information from a reputable source who will give you the details without a political spin.  There are a lot of opinions out there; get the facts.

I'll be interested to hear if, at the National Conference, the AAPC addresses this topic.


----------



## losborn (Mar 24, 2010)

*Yes - this is nothing but great news for us*

I'm taking courses to ramp up my compliance chops already!

Lin  CPC


----------



## aguelfi (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's going to affect us all.  I also expect to see the 21% reduction go into affect.  How do we expect our physician's to run a sucessful business when their reimbursement is going to be reduced?  In order for business owners to afford to health insurance for their staff, positions are going to get cut.  Those who remain employed are going to have to pick up the slack for the same pay.  Medicare is broke, Medicaid 's current reimbursement is poor and with the more people joining the networks you can bet reimbursement is going to go down even more.  How else is it going to be paid for?  Oh yeah....our taxes are going to increase.  Obviously I'm not in favor of the the bill.


----------

